# loss of power



## khatrisa (Aug 23, 2004)

A little rundown...
I had rough idling and massive jerking in 95 w/ 225,000 miles.
I changed the spark plugs and spark plug wires, and the distributor cap, and got a new battery because the old one was not turning over anymore.
So everything was fine for about a week. Then, on my way home from work, the car had to be jumped to get it started, and the car's interior lights started dimming while in neutral, windshield wipers worked very slowly, and windows worked very slowly. However, when I gave it gas all those things worked properly.
Then, at an intersection, the car just died. No crank, nothing. I pushed it to the side, got a jump and the car started, but dimming etc. continued. 
I was able to drive about half a mile until it happened again. Now it is parked and will not start unless I get a jump. It's not safe to try to drive it anywhere.
It's obviously not a battery issue since it's brand new. I was suspecting the alternator or the distributor???
Any ideas??

Thanks in advance,
sk


----------



## KA24Tech (Feb 2, 2004)

Definitely the alternator or a problem with the charging system. I have seen many bad batteries literally overwork a alternator to failure. Check the fuses under the hood because the fuse 31 (10A) energizes the stator on the alternator. If the charging system tests bad after a full charge of the battery and battery voltage is present at both terminals at the back of the alternator as well as a good ground, then removal of the alternator is needed for further testing.

Troy


----------



## eltiburon8u (Jan 11, 2005)

Jump start it and take to checker, autozone, etc. They will diagnose the problem for free. PEACE


----------



## khatrisa (Aug 23, 2004)

Thanks troy,
I went ahead and changed the alternator and now the car runs perfectly again

sk


----------



## sanjaybala (Sep 8, 2004)

*Worth checking battery contacts too*



khatrisa said:


> Thanks troy,
> I went ahead and changed the alternator and now the car runs perfectly again
> 
> sk


I had a similar problem with a new battery. It turned out later that the battery contacts needed cleaning cos the old almost-dead battery had corroded them. I guess its helpful to check that too.


----------

